# GTI vs SCIROCCO vs PASSAT R36 vs M3 vs BOXSTER vs 156



## edwin_targa (Dec 31, 2010)

@ GIC China

enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5U2ZjNUD-A


----------



## edwin_targa (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Brakes were a huge factor in that.... all of his gains were late braking and taking the inside line.


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

GTI VR 6 rules! =)


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

I love Volkswagen! =)


----------

